# SinBad and Eye of the Tiger posted



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just finished up this great kit that got from Burrough model works.Really like this kit alot and also while building it brung back some fond memories of seeing the movie for the first time back in 77 at the Drivin theater with my parents


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HO HUM, another good one as always Wolfie !! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool kit Wolfman and as usual great slinging on the paint...I don't know what would scare me more ...fighting that Saber Tooth or landing butt first on that rock :freak:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Would that be called Pile-ing on ??


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mcdee,Dabbler thanks for taking the time and checking out my latest buildup and for the compliments on it


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful job! I've always loved the Harryhausen creatures and you've done a fantastic job capturing the details. They look 'alive,' man! Love it!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW.....Incredible paintjob! Love the fur, man!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Duckfink and Jaruemalak for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Looks great, and an excellent job rendering the fur on the cat.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very, very nice build!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great job on the fur and the Trog's skin tones!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great kit.How tall is the Cyclops kit anyways.That wold give me an idea of the scale.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

normlbd,Steven Coffey,PhilipMarlowe,xsavoie,Thanks for the compliments guys and xsavoie both sabertooth and Trog are 1/6 scale and both have interlocking bases and can be displayed seperate or togther like in the pic.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice work, especially the tiger's fur. I wish someone had made styrene kits of all or most of the monsters and giants from the Ray Harryhausen films.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

GREAT WORK!!! I loved seeing this movie as a kid too!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

wonderfully rendered Wolfie old bean ! man , i remember seeing that flick at the drive in also . 
hb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Another excellent piece Wolf! :thumbsup:


RK


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man,Mitch,Hb,Rk thanks guys for commenting on my Sinbad + Eye of the Tiger buildup


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work Wolfy! Saw this at the CH also.:thumbsup:

Rusty


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great work again Dan!! The fur on the sabretooth and hair on the troglodyte are excellent! Nice dirty flesh on the trog too. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris and Rusty for the compliments


----------

